# Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme - mal wieder



## HighEnd111 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community!

Seit der Neuinstallation von Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit auf meinem Rechner habe ich starke Verbindungsprobleme mit meinem Wireless Gamepad F710 von Logitech.

Die Treiber-CD habe ich bereits eingelegt und das Setup ausgeführt. Jedoch habe ich weiterhin die gleichen Probleme: Das Gamepad verbindet nicht und die kleine LED blinkt ca. 10 mal, bevor sie wieder aus geht.

Im DirectInput-Modus kann ich das Gamepad noch "austricksen", indem ich zunächst eine Taste darauf drücke, dann den Empfänger kurz herausziehe und wieder einstecke. Im XInput-Modus funktioniert selbst das nicht.

Batterien habe ich bereits getauscht, das Verlängerungskabel verwendet und die Verbindung bereits an allen 12 USB-Ports meines Rechners versucht.

Vor der Neuinstallation meines OS hat alles tadellos funktioniert. Woran kann es liegen, dass es jetzt nichtmehr verbinden will? Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich das Gamepad wieder zum Laufen bekomme?

Mein System seht ihr in meiner Signatur.
Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße, taski


----------



## DelloxD (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

niemals treiber von einer beigelegten cd laden, die sind immer veraltet.

lade dir am besten mal den neusten treiber von der logitech homepage


----------



## Rennradler77 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Ich nutze für das Logitech F710 Gamepad den Microsoft-Treiber für den XBox-Controller.
Entferne den Logitech-Treiber für das Gamepad und installiere dann den vom XBox-Controller, beides über den Gerätemanager.

Unabhängig davon kannst du auch noch folgendes versuchen:
Starte mal regedit und rufe folgenden Schlüssel auf:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices

Dann entfernst du auf der rechten Seite alle Elemente die mit "\??\" anfangen, schließt regedit und startest deinen Rechner neu.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Alles gemacht. Wenigstens im DirectInput-Modus verbindet das Gamepad (nach Löschen der Registrierungseinträge mit \??\) direkt nach dem Anschalten des Gamepads. Im XInput-Modus hat sich auch mit aktuellen Treibern, danach versuchtem Verbinden mit der Connect-software und auch nach Installation des X-Box-Treibers nichts geändert.

Edit: Mit gleichen Treibern am Laptop versucht. Genau das gleiche Problem. Kann es sein dass mein Nano-Empfänger nen Schuss hat?


----------



## Rennradler77 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe du hast vorher die Logitech-Software deinstalliert und dann erst den X-Box Treiber installiert...


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Ja, natürlich.


----------



## Rennradler77 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Hmmm... Ich muss auch gelegentlich einfach nur den USB-Port wechseln, wenn der Controller nicht erkannt wird. Das kann ich dann sogar in dem Spiel machen und nach ein paar Sekunden kann ich norma zocken...


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Wie gesagt: bereits alle 12 Ports ausprobiert. Und am Lappy hab ich ja auf XInput das gleiche Problem. Woran kanns sonst noch liegen?


----------



## Rennradler77 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

das sollte sich ja nach der Regkeyänderung geändert haben... Sorry, mehr Ideen hab ich da auch nicht.

Und das BS neu machen deswegen, naja.

Ach, schau doch mal nach nem aktuellen Chipsatztreiber, der "befeuert" ja die USB Ports.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Lag wohl am Chipsatztreiber  Geht jetzt wieder. Danke!!!


----------



## Rennradler77 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

freut mich und viel Spaß noch!
/closed


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Es ist wieder so weit: Nach einem Upgrade von Win7 Home Premium auf Win7 Pro klappt wieder alles wunderbar *hust* - Das Gamepad verbindet wieder mal nicht. Im Gerätemanager ein gelbes Warndreieck und nichts hilft.

Ich hab den Chipsatztreiber bereits zwei mal neu installiert, versucht, mit dem XBOX-Treiber das Gamepad zum Laufen zu bringen und im Logitech Treiberinstallationsprogramm wird das Pad nicht einmal erkannt.

Die Registry-Einträge beginnend mit "/??/" hab ich bereits alle entfernt, neu gestartet - es hilft alles nichts. Und das passiert immer dann, wenn Windows neu installiert oder geupgradet wird... es ist zum . Hat jemand noch ne Idee, was ich tun könnte?


----------



## Wired (11. April 2016)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> ... und im Logitech Treiberinstallationsprogramm wird das Pad nicht einmal erkannt.
> 
> Hat jemand noch ne Idee, was ich tun könnte?


Logitech´s Tech Support schon versucht?


----------



## Rennradler77 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand noch ne Idee, was ich tun könnte?



Installiere im Gerätemanager für das Pad einfach mal den XBox-Controller Treiber, damit laufen bei mir alle Spiele.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

@Rennradler: Hab ich versucht:



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Chipsatztreiber bereits zwei mal neu installiert, versucht, mit dem XBOX-Treiber das Gamepad zum Laufen zu bringen und im Logitech Treiberinstallationsprogramm wird das Pad nicht einmal erkannt.



Wobei mir, wenn ich den Dateipfad für den Treiber angegeben habe, immer gesagt wird, dass dort kein Treiber gefunden wurde (Unterordner sind mit einbezogen). 

@Wired: Support hab ich noch nicht angeschrieben, werde ich aber heute oder morgen tun.


----------



## Rennradler77 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Logitech F710 Verbindungsprobleme*

Hi, bitte Entschuldige das ich das überlas! 

Ich kann dir anbieten, das wir uns zusammentelefonieren und das ich ggf.  per Teamviewer anschaue was du gerade machst, das ist wahrscheinlich einfacher da die Kommunikation direkter ist. 

Ich kann es dir nur anbieten. Ich bin heute den ganzen Tag zu Hause, falls du daran Interesse haben solltest...


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. April 2016)

Gar kein Problem, kommt jedem mal vor 

Über Teamviewer wär schon ganz gut, danke für das Angebot! Allerdings bin ich gerade erst von der Arbeit heim gekommen und habe in einer Stunde bereits den nächsten Termin - heute wird das leider nichts  Wie sieht's morgen aus, auch so um diese Uhrzeit (16:30 Uhr)?


----------



## Rennradler77 (14. April 2016)

das sollte klappen... schicke dir mal ne PN mit meiner Tel...


----------



## undertaker_wb (1. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch seit einem Update von Win 10 Probleme mit meinem Gamepad, ebenfalls das Logitech F710.
Am 09.08.2020 besagtes größeres Update installiert, wollte dann später wieder etwas zocken und wunderte mich, warum mein Gamepad nicht Reagierte. Nach einigen rumsuchen habe ich dann im Gerätemanager gesehen, das bei meinem Gamepad das Gelbe Ausrufezeichen davor steht, habe dann mehrmals das Gamepad rausgezogen und wieder angeschlossen, ohne Erfolg. Auch die mehrmalige Deinstallation und wieder Anschließen des Gamepads brachte keinen Erfolg; selbst die Variante mit dem als XBox Controller funktioniert nicht, ebenfalls die Logitech Gamingsoftware hilft nicht, im Gerätemanager wird mir immer ein kleines Fragezeichen vor meinem Gamepad angezeigt, angeblich ist kein Treiber installiert. Auch der Support von Logitech kann mir da nicht helfen, nun habe ich vor kurzem bei Microsoft in der Community gefragt, da wurde mir ein Diagnosetool empfohlen, das habe ich ausgeführt und die Datei über One Drive hochgeladen, aber bisher noch keine Antwort. 
Im Gerätemanager  habe ich zu besagten Datum etwas gefunden, aber das hilft mir im Moment auch nicht weiter.
Habt Ihr Ideen, was ich noch probieren könnte?

Mfg under


----------

